# Sources: Pacers, Bobcats Talk Trade (Felton For Tinsley)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Indiana Pacers and Charlotte Bobcats have engaged in serious discussions on a multiplayer trade centered around point guards Jamaal Tinsley and Raymond Felton, multiple sources told ESPN.com Tuesday.
> 
> The discussions between the teams have been ongoing for weeks, though the parameters and pieces have continually changed. If the deal comes to fruition, the sources said, it would likely include Tinsley, Jeff Foster and a third player (Brandon Rush, Stephen Graham, Marquis Daniels) going to the Bobcats for Felton, Nazr Mohammed and Sean May.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3897431


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If Brandon Rush is involved in the trade ill be furious.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm just fine with Rush being in the trade. I'd much rather have Daniels instead (one of the other options listed), but i'm totally okay either way. Felton is such a huge improvement over tinsley. and honestly i just dont see stardom for Rush. I'm getting excited about this one.


----------

